# Getting better at my worst SA fear



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I just noticed lately I have been getting better with my worst SA fear which is seeing people I know in places I don't expect them and learning to be friendly. What I mean by that is instead of freezing up and looking away when I see someone, I have been getting better at giving a soft smile to appear friendly. Eye contact is still tough, but I am improving at that. It's hard for me to really explain, but instead of always feeling people are judging me when they see me, I am starting to assume the best and that they are friendly people. 

I still need to work very hard on this especially with the eye contact and speaking louder, but it is nice to see progress in an area I have never done well in.


----------



## Reallyred (May 18, 2007)

Good stuff, ive got a similar problem to this as well. Its a lot worse especially when there either someone with you when you bump into someone you know and you then have to be friendly and strike up a little conversation.

And also when you bump into someone and theyve got other people with them.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

> I just noticed lately I have been getting better with my worst SA fear which is seeing people I know in places I don't expect them and learning to be friendly. What I mean by that is instead of freezing up and looking away when I see someone, I have been getting better at giving a soft smile to appear friendly. Eye contact is still tough, but I am improving at that. It's hard for me to really explain, but instead of always feeling people are judging me when they see me, I am starting to assume the best and that they are friendly people.
> 
> I still need to work very hard on this especially with the eye contact and speaking louder, but it is nice to see progress in an area I have never done well in.


That's awesome! Congratulations! :banana


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

daaaaave said:


> I have been getting better with my worst SA fear which is seeing people I know in places I don't expect them and learning to be friendly. I have been getting better at giving a soft smile to appear friendly


Good for you dave. You are kicking the *** required to get where you want. It's all about the smiles to begin with.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

daaaaave,

I am working on this, too! It freaks people out to see that I actually am beginning to talk. :lol
Great job, man :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

ahhh of all the things about SA, bumping into someone I know is still the one thing that gives me the most anxiety.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

yeh, its amazing that all it takes to start is a smile, good job

edit to agree with Strength and say yes, thats a hard one for me to master too!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Cool!  Add me to the list of people whose worst fear is running into familiar people lol


----------

